# Costa Brava



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Any views on the following sites appreciated 

Camping Interpals

Salta

Kims Camping 

Aquarius 

All Costa Brava


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Aquarius is quite nice; it's on the beach but there is no pool. Also, if you are an ACSI card holder, not all pitches are made availble to you. I preferred the Nautic Almata virtually next door. 

There are plenty of other sites in the vicinity of the Aquarius such as Camping Las Dunas and La Ballena Alegre but they are expensive but it depends on what you are looking for.

For a cheaper site you could think about Camping La Sirena at Estartit - on the beach and a shortish walk along the promenade to the town, bars, restaurants etc.

Sorry but just realised this doesn't really answer you question. Ah well.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ollie33 said:


> Any views on the following sites appreciated
> 
> Camping Interpals
> 
> ...


We have been going to Interpals for the last 30 years every couple of years. brilliant site has been in the same family 30 years. we are going again this aug/sept.

the area has hardly changed apart from the road network.
you can pm me with any questions.


----------

